# Merlin mini Rta



## Vape_r (16/11/16)

Hi who will be getting stock of this tank and when?


----------



## Akash (21/11/16)

Any vendors bringing this in? The video reviews are really peeking my interest


----------



## Kaizer (21/11/16)

http://www.vapecartel.co.za/collections/just-arrived/products/merlin-mini-rta?variant=31465492675

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Ian_F (21/11/16)

Kieran is such a tease









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Akash (21/11/16)

Order placed. @KieranD please courier today  #20167

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ian_F (21/11/16)

Woooooop. Got mine today. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Akash (21/11/16)

Thoughts? @Ian_F


----------



## Ian_F (21/11/16)

Akash said:


> Thoughts? @Ian_F



I'm definitely not seasoned enough to give a thorough review, but my first impression of the tank was the build quality and thought that has gone into it.

Multiple air flow options, the two build decks are obvious at first glance.

Ryan from Vape Cartel built a quick coil for me (28g kanthal coil - or something like that he said) for the single coil deck.

First hit was absolutely amazing. But I'm coming from a Melo3 Mini on an iStick Pico. So not much to reference to make against it. 

Great flavour (Pecan Nut Pie from Pompous) and awesome clouds. 

I smashed a couple of hits from Ryan's Dual deck build and that was way to heavy for me ... 

I'm using a VGOD mod on loan from Kieran. 

Vs IStick Pico... 

I'll take the Merlin Mini RTA every day of the week thanks !

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Akash (21/11/16)

Excellent first impressions @Ian_F now the excitement heightens. I cant wait for it to arrive tomorrow. Im a massive fan of the original merlin and use it daily with Mtl reducer and some diy tobacco juices which hits the spot

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ian_F (22/11/16)

Just don't dry hit the beast .... wow it's bad 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

